# golf sponsorships



## audrey (Aug 20, 2010)

Golf Sponsorship: Why is finding a corporate or individual golf sponsorship so difficult??


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

It's not if you are good enough to represent, and bring recognition to the sponsor. All sponsor money is a form of advertisement, or perhaps a tax write off of some sort. Endorsements are just another form of advertisements. What ever it is, the sponsor needs to see some monetary value in what, or who they are sponsoring with their endorsement money. Sponsors' monies can be used to paint a false picture of excellence. A good example is in golf, where a manufacturer will employ with endorsement money, more pga pros than another manufacturer of the same item. This allows that manufacturer with the most pga pros on it's payroll to say it's item is the #1 item in pro golf. In reality that #1 item is best left up to the end user who it is marketed towards to decide for themselves.


audrey said:


> Golf Sponsorship: Why is finding a corporate or individual golf sponsorship so difficult??


----------



## morediscountgol (Aug 20, 2010)

sponsor money is another form of advertisement,They need to make sure that they can get something from sponsor relatioship with you


----------

